# Tesla [first in World] Full Self Driving v9 BETA using only Vision/AI finally released.



## Hamartia Antidote

Tesla makes the history books with the first vision only self driving system.









Tesla finally releases Full Self-Driving Beta v9: here's what it looks like


Tesla has finally released its highly-anticipated Full Self-Driving Beta v9 software update. Here’s what it looks like. It was a...




electrek.co










Tesla has finally released its highly-anticipated Full Self-Driving Beta v9 software update.

Here’s what it looks like.

It was a long time coming, but when CEO Elon Musk put an actual date on the release, we knew it was around the corner and Tesla stuck to it.

Last night, the automaker started pushing Tesla FSD Beta v9, a new software update for Tesla’s ‘feature complete’ version of its self-driving software package.

The new version is now using Tesla Vision, a computer vision system that only relies on optical imagery and not any readings from the radar sensor that was previously an important part of Tesla’s sensor suite.

Musk has been touting the new update as “mind-blowing” and an important step toward Tesla’s FSD package actually delivering a true full self-driving system

*Tesla Full Self-Driving Beta v9 Release Notes*
Tesla didn’t go into many details about the improvements to the driving system in the release notes.

Instead, the automaker mainly reiterated important warnings regarding the use of the feature:



> “Full Self-Driving is in early limited access Beta and must be used with additional caution. It may do the wrong thing at the worst time, so you must always keep your hands on the wheel and pay extra attention on the road. Do not become complacent. When Full Self-Driving is enabled your vehicle will make lane changes off highway, select forks to follow your navigation route, navigate around other vehicles and objects, and make left and right turns. Use Full Self-Driving in limited BEta only if you will pay constant attention to the road, and be prepared to act immediately, especially around blind corners, crossing intersections, and in narrow driving situations.”


The release notes also include some comments on “driving visualization improvements” – what Musk called “mind of car” view recently.

Tesla wrote in the notes about the new driving visualization as it applies to Model S and Model X, which are equipped with an instrument cluster screen:



> “The driving visualization has been improved to better support Full Self-Driving capabilities. When Full Self-Driving is engaged, the instrument panel will display an expanded visualization to show additional surrounding information. The apps on the left and right side of the instrument panel will be temporarily dismissed and the driving speed, Autopilot availability, Autopilot set speed, and detected speed limit will move to the bottom of the instrument panel.”



Here’s what it looks like on a Model S/X instrument panel:





The change is not as drastic for Model 3 and Model Y vehicles, which don’t have a separate instrument panel and instead, the information listed above is displayed on the center screen.

However, the actual rendering of the visualizations have also improved for all vehicles, including Model 3 and Model Y.

*Tesla Full Self-Driving Beta v9 First Drives*
The new update is only being pushed to Tesla’s early access program for now. Based on the latest information released by Tesla, the program consists of about 2,000 Tesla owners and the majority are Tesla employees.

Some of them are already posting videos of their first drives with the new version of the software.

*Electrek’s Take*
The driving visualization looks like a massive improvement. The lines are much clearer, the intersections are beautifully displayed, and the object detection looks on point.

As for the actual driving behavior, it looks like the testers are seeing some improvements, but the tests have so far being mostly at night and in low traffic situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## lastofthepatriots

Self driving cars don’t appeal to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hex0maniac

lastofthepatriots said:


> Self driving cars don’t appeal to me.


Soon it will be an unpopular statement.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Tesla FSD patience tested during attempted left turn through pedestrian traffic.


----------



## Maarkhoor

lastofthepatriots said:


> Self driving cars don’t appeal to me.


Neither the women


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## baqai

I am old school i don't feel comfy with anyone including my wife behind the wheels :p and here its not about being behind the wheels its about wheels having a mind of its own ... God damn !!!!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

baqai said:


> I am old school i don't feel comfy with anyone including my wife behind the wheels :p and here its not about being behind the wheels its about wheels having a mind of its own ... God damn !!!!



In the future it will be considered reckless for a human to attempt to drive a car themselves. It will be seen like you attempting to extract a bullet out of your own leg instead of going to a doctor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## VCheng

U.S. opens probe into Tesla’s Autopilot over emergency vehicle crashes


U.S. auto safety regulators on Monday opened a formal safety probe into Tesla Inc's (TSLA.O) driver assistance system Autopilot after a series of crashes involving Tesla models and emergency vehicles.




www.reuters.com






U.S. auto safety regulators on Monday opened a formal safety probe into Tesla Inc's (TSLA.O) driver assistance system Autopilot after a series of crashes involving Tesla models and emergency vehicles.

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) said it had identified 11 crashes since January 2018 in which Teslas "have encountered first responder scenes and subsequently struck one or more vehicles involved with those scenes."

The probe will take in 765,000 U.S. vehicles with Autopilot built since 2014. Tesla shares closed down 4.3% on the news.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> U.S. opens probe into Tesla’s Autopilot over emergency vehicle crashes
> 
> 
> U.S. auto safety regulators on Monday opened a formal safety probe into Tesla Inc's (TSLA.O) driver assistance system Autopilot after a series of crashes involving Tesla models and emergency vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. auto safety regulators on Monday opened a formal safety probe into Tesla Inc's (TSLA.O) driver assistance system Autopilot after a series of crashes involving Tesla models and emergency vehicles.
> 
> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) said it had identified 11 crashes since January 2018 in which Teslas "have encountered first responder scenes and subsequently struck one or more vehicles involved with those scenes."
> 
> The probe will take in 765,000 U.S. vehicles with Autopilot built since 2014. Tesla shares closed down 4.3% on the news.



Nobody was complaining yesteryear when people would flip on cruise control to 65 and fall asleep at the wheel (with no radar). I never used the cruise control in any of my cars as that had to be the most dangerous invention ever.


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hey nobody was complaining yesteryear when people would flip on cruise control to 65 and fall asleep at the wheel (with no radar). I never used the cruise control in any of my cars as that had to be the most dangerous invention ever.



Let's see what NHTSA finds in its investigation of Tesla's Autopilot.


----------



## Maarkhoor

lastofthepatriots said:


> Self driving cars don’t appeal to me.


Just like self driving women


----------



## ARMalik

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Tesla makes the history books with the first vision only self driving system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla finally releases Full Self-Driving Beta v9: here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> Tesla has finally released its highly-anticipated Full Self-Driving Beta v9 software update. Here’s what it looks like. It was a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electrek.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 761269
> 
> Tesla has finally released its highly-anticipated Full Self-Driving Beta v9 software update.
> 
> Here’s what it looks like.
> 
> It was a long time coming, but when CEO Elon Musk put an actual date on the release, we knew it was around the corner and Tesla stuck to it.
> 
> Last night, the automaker started pushing Tesla FSD Beta v9, a new software update for Tesla’s ‘feature complete’ version of its self-driving software package.
> 
> The new version is now using Tesla Vision, a computer vision system that only relies on optical imagery and not any readings from the radar sensor that was previously an important part of Tesla’s sensor suite.
> 
> Musk has been touting the new update as “mind-blowing” and an important step toward Tesla’s FSD package actually delivering a true full self-driving system
> 
> *Tesla Full Self-Driving Beta v9 Release Notes*
> Tesla didn’t go into many details about the improvements to the driving system in the release notes.
> 
> Instead, the automaker mainly reiterated important warnings regarding the use of the feature:
> 
> 
> The release notes also include some comments on “driving visualization improvements” – what Musk called “mind of car” view recently.
> 
> Tesla wrote in the notes about the new driving visualization as it applies to Model S and Model X, which are equipped with an instrument cluster screen:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what it looks like on a Model S/X instrument panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The change is not as drastic for Model 3 and Model Y vehicles, which don’t have a separate instrument panel and instead, the information listed above is displayed on the center screen.
> 
> However, the actual rendering of the visualizations have also improved for all vehicles, including Model 3 and Model Y.
> 
> *Tesla Full Self-Driving Beta v9 First Drives*
> The new update is only being pushed to Tesla’s early access program for now. Based on the latest information released by Tesla, the program consists of about 2,000 Tesla owners and the majority are Tesla employees.
> 
> Some of them are already posting videos of their first drives with the new version of the software.
> 
> *Electrek’s Take*
> The driving visualization looks like a massive improvement. The lines are much clearer, the intersections are beautifully displayed, and the object detection looks on point.
> 
> As for the actual driving behavior, it looks like the testers are seeing some improvements, but the tests have so far being mostly at night and in low traffic situations.



Self driving?? You got to be kidding me ! IS THIS WHY TESLA CARS KEEPS CRASHING??    









U.S. Will Investigate Tesla’s Autopilot System Over Crashes With Emergency Vehicles


It will be the broadest look yet at Tesla’s assisted-driving technology. The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has the authority to force a recall or require new safety features.




www.nytimes.com





*U.S. Will Investigate Tesla’s Autopilot System Over Crashes With Emergency Vehicles*
It will be the broadest look yet at Tesla’s assisted-driving technology. The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has the authority to force a recall or require new safety features.

*Tesla Autopilot is being investigated by NHTSA over 11 crashes involving first responder vehicles* 








Tesla Autopilot is being investigated by NHTSA over 11 crashes involving first responder vehicles


The US National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) has announced that it’s opening an investigation into Tesla Autopilot over its possible involvement in 11 crashes with emergency and first responder vehicles. Tesla Autopilot is a level 2 driver-assist system that consists of several...




electrek.co


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

ARMalik said:


> Self driving?? You got to be kidding me ! IS THIS WHY TESLA CARS KEEPS CRASHING??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Will Investigate Tesla’s Autopilot System Over Crashes With Emergency Vehicles
> 
> 
> It will be the broadest look yet at Tesla’s assisted-driving technology. The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has the authority to force a recall or require new safety features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. Will Investigate Tesla’s Autopilot System Over Crashes With Emergency Vehicles*
> It will be the broadest look yet at Tesla’s assisted-driving technology. The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration has the authority to force a recall or require new safety features.
> 
> *Tesla Autopilot is being investigated by NHTSA over 11 crashes involving first responder vehicles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla Autopilot is being investigated by NHTSA over 11 crashes involving first responder vehicles
> 
> 
> The US National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) has announced that it’s opening an investigation into Tesla Autopilot over its possible involvement in 11 crashes with emergency and first responder vehicles. Tesla Autopilot is a level 2 driver-assist system that consists of several...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electrek.co



Autopilot (released in 2015) is not the FSD software, nor the new FSD beta (2020). Three different things..try not to spew all over yourself next time before posting


*Autopilot*

*Traffic-Aware Cruise Control*: Matches the speed of your car to that of the surrounding traffic
*Autosteer*: Assists in steering within a clearly marked lane, and uses traffic-aware cruise control
*Full Self-Driving Capability*

*Auto Lane Change*: Assists in moving to an adjacent lane on the highway when Autosteer is engaged
*Autopark*: Helps automatically parallel or perpendicular park your car, with a single touch
*Summon*: Moves your car in and out of a tight space using the mobile app or key
*Smart Summon*: Your car will navigate more complex environments and parking spaces, maneuvering around objects as necessary to come find you in a parking lot.
*Traffic and Stop Sign Control (Beta)*: Identifies stop signs and traffic lights and automatically slows your car to a stop on approach, with your active supervision

*FSD (Beta)*


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Autopilot (released in 2015) is not the FSD software. Two different things..try not to spew all over yourself next time before posting



I am sure the investigation will look into all iterations, right up to the current ones.


----------



## VCheng

U.S. senators say Tesla Full Self-Driving overstatements puts public at risk for 'serious injury or death'


Two U.S. senators are pushing back against Tesla's marketing of its driver assistance systems, claiming that the company's name for them misleads the public.




www.autoblog.com





*Tesla Full Self-Driving overstatements, senators say, risk 'serious injury or death'*
*They ask the FTC to investigate Tesla for misleading and endangering the public*


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428007471843532805


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## VCheng

*Musk admits Tesla's latest self-driving software update 'not great'*
*Full self-driving? No time soon.*


The billionaire entrepreneur tweeted that the Full Self-Driving Beta version 9.2 is "actually not great imo (in my opinion), but Autopilot/AI team is rallying to improve as fast as possible."

"We're trying to have a single stack for both highway & city streets, but it requires massive NN (neural network) retraining."












Musk admits Tesla's latest self-driving software update 'not great' | Autoblog


Tesla is facing heat from regulators who question its Full Self-Driving feature's ability to live up to its name as Autopilot remains under investigation.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

VCheng said:


> *Musk admits Tesla's latest self-driving software update 'not great'*
> *Full self-driving? No time soon.*
> 
> 
> The billionaire entrepreneur tweeted that the Full Self-Driving Beta version 9.2 is "actually not great imo (in my opinion), but Autopilot/AI team is rallying to improve as fast as possible."
> 
> "We're trying to have a single stack for both highway & city streets, but it requires massive NN (neural network) retraining."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Musk admits Tesla's latest self-driving software update 'not great' | Autoblog
> 
> 
> Tesla is facing heat from regulators who question its Full Self-Driving feature's ability to live up to its name as Autopilot remains under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoblog.com



You missed the end part


----------



## VCheng

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You missed the end part



Much improved, yes, but a lots of improvement still needed. No, I got it right.


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430657502966910985

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## VCheng

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430657502966910985



"Should" be there. Right.


----------



## F-22Raptor

VCheng said:


> "Should" be there. Right.










Cathie Wood today stated Tesla has the "pole position" in AI and that by 2030 autonomous taxi networks TAM will be $11-12 trillion dollars and $3-5T by 2025........from nothing today. 

We're moving rapidly toward electric autonomous vehicles and Tesla is the clear leader. The TAM is massive and that's why I believe Tesla will be the most valuable company in the world in 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

F-22Raptor said:


> that's why I believe Tesla will be the most valuable company in the world in 5 years.



I respect your right to believe that about Tesla, sure.


Here is what some others are saying:



*1st Gear: None Of This Makes Sense*

Tesla’s stock price is overinflated. We all know that kind of generally, but it’s hard to pin down exactly how perception doesn’t meet reality, though this new report from The Financial Times does help. It focuses on Morgan Stanley’s Adam Jonas’ recent “bullish missive” on Tesla’s valuation following AI Day, the time when Elon brought someone in a morph suit onstage and claimed he was going to make robots for colonizing Mars. Elon was, amazingly, not laughed out of town.

Here is Jonas’ valuation:

Our PT of $900 is comprised of 6 components: (1) $375/share for core Tesla Auto business on 5.6mm units in 2030, 8% WACC, 14x2030 exit EBITDA multiple, exit EBITDA margin of 20%. (2) Tesla Mobility at $75 on DCF with 500k cars at $1.7/mile by 2030. (3) Tesla as a 3rd party powertrain supplier at $88/share. 4) Energy at $78/share. 5) Insurance at $30/share. & 6) Network Services at $255, 17mm connected fleet, $100 ARPU by 2030,20% discount

And here’s what the FT has to say about it:

Ignoring the fact that two of these business lines literally do not exist, we were drawn to the insurance segment. Although it seems relatively insignificant at just 3.3 per cent of the $900 price target, you might be surprised to know that 3.3 per cent of $700bn is actually quite a chunk of change.

As a quick reminder, Tesla’s own in-house insurance is currently only offered in California. And the car company doesn’t actually underwrite the risk itself. Instead, it simply acts as a broker for State National Insurance Corporation, a subsidiary of insurance giant Markel. So in all likelihood, the business segment is probably a rather low-margin broking business for a car brand that currently commands a 2 per cent market share in the US. We say “probably” because the disclosure around the insurance business is thin: it was only mentioned four times in the recent 10-Q filing.

So back to Jonas’s Tesla Insurance valuation. Take Tesla’s shares outstanding — 990,015,158 — and multiply those by $30, and what do you get? $29.7bn.

If that sounds like a lot, that’s because it is. In fact, it would make Tesla’s insurance business the 21st most valuable insurance company in the world. Worth more than Aviva, Arthur J Gallagher and Hannover Rück — the third largest reinsurer globally. Indeed, at that valuation, Tesla Insurance would be worth roughly two-thirds of AIG, a company with an asset base of $395bn.

Again, we sort of get that there’s no real way Tesla can be worth more than established auto giants like Ford, or Volkswagen, but it’s interesting to see a more granular view in how the valuation doesn’t make any sense. It’s so overinflated generally that there’s no way the individual parts of Tesla’s business can support it.









Break Down Tesla Valuations And Everything Looks Bonkers


One analyst's valuation put Tesla’s CA-only insurance as the 21st most valuable worldwide.




jalopnik.com


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430767616524787712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------

